# Test - ignore this



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ignore this - I'm experimenting


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ignore these 4 now


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

John-H said:


> Ignore these 4 now


Ignore this 2


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok, I'm ignoring them........ :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just had to look 

Mark


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Can i ignore it as well?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can we ignore the one day matches as well ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ha ha! :lol: - I just noticed I forgot to delete this. I'll leave it now and see if any more funny comments turn up :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

I've tried so hard to ignore this but I finally caved in. It's like when some one tells you not to press the red button


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gotcha! :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Are we still meant to not be pressing the big red button then?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

What red button :? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The big one thats red.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> The big one thats red.


So its big and red then and we dont press it :?:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The big one thats red.
> ...


just press it Andy and see what happens :!:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I think if you press it Newcastle Utd win a game it looks brand new and unused to me :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:evil: How short is your memory ???????


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> :evil: How short is your memory ???????


as short as his leg's :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > :evil: How short is your memory ???????
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> :evil: How short is your memory ???????


Ok used once in living memory :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > :evil: How short is your memory ???????
> ...


Last time I share my baby bath with you :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: glad you said *Baby Bath * and not just *Bath* mind me to bring you down some viro-sol to the event in July


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> as short as his leg's :lol
> Last time I share my baby bath with you :wink:
> :lol: glad you said *Baby Bath * and not just *Bath* mind me to bring you down some viro-sol to the event in July


Trev if you want to come down to mine on the Friday and stay over on the Friday night ready to set off on the Saturday you are more than welcome


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > as short as his leg's :lol
> ...


I think he's just after someone to share a bath with again....


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > as short as his leg's :lol
> ...


 cheers for that Andy will give you a buzz nearer the time


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Are we still all supposed to be ignoring all this BTW? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Are we still all supposed to be ignoring all this BTW? [smiley=book2.gif]


I think so...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Step away from the red button [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Step away from the red button [smiley=argue.gif]


Oh Andy please let me press, I promise it will only be once


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Step away from the red button [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


Isn't that why it can't be pressed ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


let us know when your going to do so we can log off first [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok going to press it..................................

[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

knew you never had the gut's to push it [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

trev said:


> knew you never had the gut's to push it [smiley=gossip.gif]


its still counting down...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jammyd said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > knew you never had the gut's to push it [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


 you sure you pushed it :!:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

it says its gonna blow any second now!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

If this goes t*ts up i blame JohnH for posting this thread [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Doh!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

this is getting increasingly difficult to ignore..........

I'm gonna have to pay attention to this if it carries on :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> this is getting increasingly difficult to ignore..........


Well shut your eyes then! 

Hev x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

it never went pop!


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Someone make a decision, i need to press the big red button to start the car.......


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Yermucker said:


> Someone make a decision, i need to press the big red button to start the car.......


Ya can't be driving the TT then


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Mods my man mods. the S2000 button


----------

